# Threading Insert Tool holder



## Geoff (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a bunch of 60 Deg. threading inserts so I thought I would rip up an insert holder for them.  It turned out very well!  Fairly easy to do.  I just used 1" by 1" square bar (mild steel).  Placed the insert in the desired location and scribed around it for a guideline.  Setup the work piece in the mill at the desired angled (which is 60 Deg. fpr this insert) and slowly milled out the triangular section for the insert.  I cut a relief at the bottom tip of the triangle which lets the insert seat well and also makes it easier to mill out!  Once that was done, I located the hole to secure the insert by placing the insert in it's position and using a pin gauge to fit exact.  Drilled and tapped 8-32 hole and the rest is gravy!  I milled away some of the stock to make the shank 1/2".  This took me about 2 hours and the most time consuming part was setting my vise at exactly 60 Deg.  I did this by using a 60 Deg angle block and running up and down with a dial test indicator until the needle stayed on zero for the length of the angle block.

All in all this was a good little project and it didn't really cost me anything as I had all of the materials on hand (except for a 8-32 tap!!).


----------



## PeterT (Jan 3, 2016)

That looks really good. I've been meaning to make a (rotating) chamfering / counter-sinking tool using some inserts I have. Re the retention bolt, for some reason I thought it was a non-standard angle (ie not 82-deg or whatever typical flat heads are) & that had to be matched for proper seating or risk cracking the insert. Did you find that or maybe its a marketing thing to buy their hardware. Mine are torx head & a real fine pitch thread. I just assumed I would use them to avoid any issues, but I haven't got that far to check the thread.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 3, 2016)

I have made a few different tool holders now and I have used various retaining screws.  I made a holder for DNMG inserts and if I recall, I just used a 5/16-28 with a flat head, or something like that.  The holder itself secures the insert in place and I have never had any issues with them!!  This threading toolholder is similar however the inserts have a countersink so I just used a 8-32 screw that seemed to fit the insert.  Again it feels really solid and the cutout where the insert fits into provides the bulk if the support.

I hope this helps!


----------

